# Patent: Canon EF-M 9-18mm f/4-5.6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

```
A new ultrawide zoom lens for APS-C EOS M cameras has appeared. This may be a replacement for the excellent EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM. The only knock against that lens is that it’s not wide enough. Image Stabilization is not part of the patent, which is a notable omission.</p>
<p><strong>Japan Patent Application 2017-219644</strong></p>


<ul>
<li><strong>Focal distance: </strong>9.27  13.35  17.70</li>
<li><strong>F number: </strong>4.12  4.84  5.57</li>
<li><strong>Field angle: </strong>55.84  45.67 37.66</li>
<li><strong>Image height: </strong>13.66 13.66 13.66</li>
<li><strong>Whole length of the lens:</strong> 61.48 56.10 54.43</li>
<li><strong>BF: </strong>10.29 13.62 16.52</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/mirrorless-9-18mm-uwa-lens-patent">Canon News</a> thinks that the primary goal of the design is to keep the focus group as small as possible to speed up AF on mirrorless cameras and for video.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## CanonGrunt (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm all for new M series lenses, but some new ones with fixed apertures would be nice... An f/4 zoom perhaps at the very least. Maybe a fast 50? I'll be waiting Canon..


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2017)

Hopefully similar IQ to the very good M11-22.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 27, 2017)

no need whatsoever. 11-22 more than good enough. 
But why the heck no short tele prime for EF-M ... e.g. a EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM ?


----------



## docsmith (Dec 27, 2017)

The EFm 11-22 is my favorite in the lineup. This would need to be optically the same or better for me to even glance at it.


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 27, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> no need whatsoever. 11-22 more than good enough.
> But why the heck no short tele prime for EF-M ... e.g. a EF-M 85/2.4 IS STM ?



the 11-22 is nearing 5 years old, it's probably time that canon looks at it's update model. but it could be years out before it hits the market. lenses take a long time to get to market.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 27, 2017)

I wonder if this lens will have a macro setting 
I enjoy the updates on patents of the EF-M series, but I would _really_ like to see some releases...


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 27, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I wonder if this lens will have a macro setting
> I enjoy the updates on patents of the EF-M series, but I would _really_ like to see some releases...



I haven't seen any "interesting" patents on mirrorless in a long long time.

makes me wonder if canon is simply thinking this is a "tweener" camera and it's really not going to go much further than that.


----------



## James Larsen (Dec 28, 2017)

Interesting. I kinda wish they were working on other lenses for the M system though...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 28, 2017)

I really would like to buy an ultra-wide for the M-mount, so I'll wait to see what happens with this lens before I pull the trigger.

The lack of IS is not appealing.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Dec 28, 2017)

Likely all plastic with plastic mount.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 28, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this lens will have a macro setting
> ...



I found the patent for the EF-M 15-45 f/1.8-3.5, EF-M 15-45 f/2.0-4.0 and EF-M 15-45 f/2.8-5.0 to be interesting. If Canon does release one of the lenses, it will likely be the slower of the bunch, but it's still nice to know that some lower ranked lens designer consigned to the basement has been commissioned by the bean counters to at least investigate the possibilities of faster M lenses...


----------



## canonnews (Dec 28, 2017)

brad-man said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...




Those were intriguing. it's really unknown if they were simply for G1X Mark III prototypes or for the M's. They could be for either. The actual back focus of the 11-22 is probably around 4-5mm.

I have scoured and looked hard for any primes or fast/constant aperture zooms for mirrorless specifically as I think they would be of great interest to the community and have found nothing.

Interestingly enough, I do wonder if Canon has tied their hands with the M platform internal specifications. All of the lenses seem to be suspiciously the same diameter. Faster or constant aperture lenses simply may not "fit" in with what Canon has specified for the EOS-M, but that's a problem of their own making.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Have taken many amazing shots with the 11-22mm. Would like something wider but not sure the price would be right. Would like something like the Sony 16-70 f4 lens but for EF-M.


----------



## bdbender4 (Dec 28, 2017)

I bought an EOS-M5 a year ago, figuring since Canon was finally getting serious about EF-M they would finally come out with some new non-consumer-zoom lenses. Like maybe a few fast primes? So I have waited a year, and - not. (The strange short slow f/3.5 macro is not something I want.)

I like the 11-22, don't need anything wider personally. And the 22 f/2 is nice. And I had the 18-150. But mostly I ended up using the EF 35mm f/2 IS on an adapter. This setup takes wonderful images, but really defeats the purpose of mirrorless being small and light.

I have a Fuji setup that I had put away, since I prefer Canon colors. Just got it back out. The Fuji 35 f/2 is a gem. A tiny gem. The X-T20 is an ok body, although the touch screen firmware is awful.

Would that Canon would build lenses like the Fuji lineup, or that Fuji would build bodies like Canon!


----------



## geekyrocketguy (Dec 28, 2017)

If this had the corner sharpness of the 11-22, I would buy it immediately.


----------



## slclick (Dec 30, 2017)

EF-M primes please


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 30, 2017)

Still no micro USM, fixed aperture zooms or 'fast' lenses other than the 22 pancake.

I know those things are a step towards larger lenses, so you'd might as well just adapt your older EF-S or EF glass. But even something modest like be a 15-45 f/4 IS would be a fine option.

- A


----------

